# Trim 1st?



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

glkirk said:


> What is this "tape" you all are talking about?


Well there is frog tape, for taping your frogs:laughing:
Duct tape for taping your ducks:laughing:
Gorilla tape for taping your gorillas:laughing:
Blue tape for taping your blues:blink:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The process depends on new work or re-paint. 

New Work.
Spray prior to any trim, mask off windows, floors that will get tile. 
Install floor tile
Install Doors/Jambs
Fill,Primer, 1st coat
Prepaint base primer, 1 coat
Install Base, fill, caulk
Second coat paint on all trim
cut-in walls to trim. 


Re-Paint
Prep
Roll Ceiling
Roll Walls
Paint trim, overpaint on to walls
Cut in walls to trim while trim paint is tacky.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Jerseypainter22 said:


> Tape tape tape tape tape!!!! I wish I had some for your mouth. Thanks for wise ass remarks. A few of you guys must be a real treat to work for.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jerseypainter22 said:


> Tape tape tape tape tape!!!! I wish I had some for your mouth. Thanks for wise ass remarks. A few of you guys must be a real treat to work for.


Well he does have a point. Why spend time taping when you don't need to. I have never seen my painter tape anything... Ever!


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

woops guess it was a bit testy, seriously stop using sticky white papery thing, and practice till you get just the right brush, skill can only be reinvented but unless you don't try.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Jerseypainter22 said:


> Tape tape tape tape tape!!!! I wish I had some for your mouth. Thanks for wise ass remarks. A few of you guys must be a real treat to work for.


Some things around here are just pissing matches -nothing more. Want more examples? Look up mesh vs paper tape.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

schaefercs said:


> Some things around here are just pissing matches -nothing more. Want more examples? Look up mesh vs paper tape.


Sometimes it doesn't hurt to know others ways of doing things. You just never know if someone has a faster, more efficient method unless you ask.

But when people insult each other over said differences...then all you can do is get out the popcorn....


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

Ohio painter said:


> Generally speaking on repaints, I paint ceiling first, then window and door casing, then walls, then baseboard. No tape.


+1

I do the same


----------



## pinturachica (Aug 11, 2012)

dirtywhiteboy said:


> you prefer it because you need it:whistling those that don't need don't prefer it:no:


rotfl


----------



## whatsacubbard? (Apr 2, 2011)

Being open to new or different ways of doing things doesn't mean what your doing is wrong. Rather, I think it shows you're willing to improve what you do. I'm always looking for ways to be better prepared, more organized, and faster at what I do without sacrificing quality. It seems over the last 23 years I've met plenty of contractors in every trade who think their way is the only way. In my opinion, they're the ones who fall behind the times and suffer for it. Pride can be a dangerous thing. I think this why I like this site. Ask a simple question: " Trim or walls first?" and you'll get 20 responses to make your decision from. I think it's great. 25 years ago when we didn't have the internet, ask a guy on a job how to do something and he'd be hesitant to tell you because he didn't want to lose any work. Now everyone quit arguing and paint the damn trim first! I mean, unless you don't want to.


----------

